# Looking to upgrade



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys! 

I'm looking to upgrade to this car from my 08 A3. Does anybody have anything good to say about this car? I like how the new models look. I wanted to stay with a hatch/wagon family of cars.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade to this car from my 08 A3. Does anybody have anything good to say about this car? I like how the new models look. I wanted to stay with a hatch/wagon family of cars.


I noticed that no one has made an attempt to answer. I've had a couple of B8 Audis (not to mention a few others too). I like the platform and think that you'll probably like the allroad interpretation. Seems like the car has been reliable. You'll just have to go drive one and see if it works for you.

I ended up with my first BMW as I wanted a more traditional wagon and a lower roof line for dealing with my kayak. The current three series wagon is one of the last 'pure' wagons being offered in NA. You might want to give them a check too... although I do think the allroad looks better.

I think the Bimmer is pretty pricey for what you get. Mine listed for north of 50k. OTOH, the BMW engine is noticeably quicker than the Audi four-banger, and each of my Audis had APR upgrades.

Personally, if Audi would bring the next gen S4 Avant to the US, I'll jump back over to Ingolstadt but not much chance of that happening 

One thing for sure... if you do end up with an allroad, you'll be in an exclusive club. I've only seen a couple of them around here and they certainly do look good.


----------



## MeanGreenWagon (Jun 30, 2013)

SoSuMi said:


> I noticed that no one has made an attempt to answer. I've had a couple of B8 Audis (not to mention a few others too). I like the platform and think that you'll probably like the allroad interpretation. Seems like the car has been reliable. You'll just have to go drive one and see if it works for you.
> 
> I ended up with my first BMW as I wanted a more traditional wagon and a lower roof line for dealing with my kayak. The current three series wagon is one of the last 'pure' wagons being offered in NA. You might want to give them a check too... although I do think the allroad looks better.
> 
> ...


I have a 03 Allroad. and I can say I am in love with the car. Youll pay for maint. and when things go wrong. the 2.7 Runs hot. and everything gets heat soaked. Heat soak kills houses and anything else. in there. but the only real complaint I have with the car is the cup holders. unless your gonna drink a soda can, your pretty much gonna have it roll around in the seat next to you.

If you like to do you own maint on the cars, it gets tricky and you get to play a little game called will my hand fit in there, and if its stuck how much is it gonna cost to cut it out. lol.
But in all reality I love mine. I have some pics, check my sig out and you can see what I am building. 

if ya have any questions. pm me or ask.

Also some worth wile cars if you have cash to spend. RS4/RS6 Getting a newer A6 or S6 Both amazing cars.

Or a S8... Now if you are really someone with money, R8.... but I hope your not that rich asking us for advice lol

But The Newer Allroad are also SUPER Nice! 

I don't see many allroads where I live, There is a green one I used to see, and the lady driving it was H-O-T!!!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

MeanGreenWagon said:


> I have a 03 Allroad. and I can say I am in love with the car. Youll pay for maint. and when things go wrong. the 2.7 Runs hot. and everything gets heat soaked. Heat soak kills houses and anything else. in there. but the only real complaint I have with the car is the cup holders. unless your gonna drink a soda can, your pretty much gonna have it roll around in the seat next to you.
> 
> If you like to do you own maint on the cars, it gets tricky and you get to play a little game called will my hand fit in there, and if its stuck how much is it gonna cost to cut it out. lol.
> But in all reality I love mine. I have some pics, check my sig out and you can see what I am building.
> ...


Thats why I love driving my a3. You don't see it everyday. One side of me wants to get the audi again, and another side of me wants to try the bmw out.




SoSuMi said:


> I noticed that no one has made an attempt to answer. I've had a couple of B8 Audis (not to mention a few others too). I like the platform and think that you'll probably like the allroad interpretation. Seems like the car has been reliable. You'll just have to go drive one and see if it works for you.
> 
> I ended up with my first BMW as I wanted a more traditional wagon and a lower roof line for dealing with my kayak. The current three series wagon is one of the last 'pure' wagons being offered in NA. You might want to give them a check too... although I do think the allroad looks better.
> 
> ...


Thanks! My current options are either the allroad or the 3 series wagon. Both are rarely seen on the road (which is a huge plus for me) and both look pretty cool to me. I'm currently leaning towards the allroad as of now, but i have a while before i have to buy a car.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> Thats why I love driving my a3. You don't see it everyday. One side of me wants to get the audi again, and another side of me wants to try the bmw out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The big advantage with the three series wagon is the low roof line for easy accessing car top toys, like bikes and kayaks. If that isn't a consideration for you, then you won't go wrong with either one. I still think the allroad is sharper looking than the BMW wagon but the Bimmer has the edge with handling. But what you really need is the Merc E63 AMG wagon


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

SoSuMi said:


> The big advantage with the three series wagon is the low roof line for easy accessing car top toys, like bikes and kayaks. If that isn't a consideration for you, then you won't go wrong with either one. I still think the allroad is sharper looking than the BMW wagon but the Bimmer has the edge with handling. But what you really need is the Merc E63 AMG wagon


OH OKAY me get borrow some monies real quick 

Thanks for your input. I'm only iffy about getting another audi because my ignition lock cylinder locked up at 110k, my oil separator need replacing at 105k, and because the oil separator was running for a SMALL bit (driving on a loud hissing noise for 30 min) it caused a gasket to leak, leading to a small thing getting replaced but costing me about 800 bucks to replace. I'm worried the allroad may have some/different problems to these in the future. 

Then again this could also happen to BMW's??


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> OH OKAY me get borrow some monies real quick
> 
> Thanks for your input. I'm only iffy about getting another audi because my ignition lock cylinder locked up at 110k, my oil separator need replacing at 105k, and because the oil separator was running for a SMALL bit (driving on a loud hissing noise for 30 min) it caused a gasket to leak, leading to a small thing getting replaced but costing me about 800 bucks to replace. I'm worried the allroad may have some/different problems to these in the future.
> 
> Then again this could also happen to BMW's??


Once any of these cars get beyond warranty you're on thin ice. It's the cost of doing business


----------



## MeanGreenWagon (Jun 30, 2013)

jowsley0923 said:


> OH OKAY me get borrow some monies real quick
> 
> Thanks for your input. I'm only iffy about getting another audi because my ignition lock cylinder locked up at 110k, my oil separator need replacing at 105k, and because the oil separator was running for a SMALL bit (driving on a loud hissing noise for 30 min) it caused a gasket to leak, leading to a small thing getting replaced but costing me about 800 bucks to replace. I'm worried the allroad may have some/different problems to these in the future.
> 
> Then again this could also happen to BMW's??


Any high-end car will have expensive services. Comes with the car, while there under warranty they are great cars. once warranty is expired well they have to make up money where you saved money lol. Plus Mechanics who do warranty work get totally screwed, as I did some work at a dealer ship before, You loose so much money and time on that stuff it isn't even fair sometimes. 

Now Issues with the Allroad, The EGT is expensive when it goes out, 250+ each and the work to replace it can be expensive done at shop or just a PITA if you do it your self. happened to me when I first bought my Allroad. then Valve cover gasket went bad. then Y-Boot I mean you can source parts for cheap. and do it all your self. but once you get into it your self sometimes you regret it cuz its such a hassle as the 2.7t is crammed in there. 

Over all they are great cars, low. The Air suspension isn't my cup-o-tea, so that's why I am converting to coils.

If you like it, the looks, the diving, and the car, just guess it but always be ready to do maint. :thumbdown:

As I am building mine I find different things I wanna replace all the time on mine. just to make things easier. but I mean I am also planning on getting a second 2.7 and starting a fresh build that can handle power in case I ever get the itch to just make a monster. lol.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

MeanGreenWagon said:


> Now Issues with the Allroad, The EGT is expensive when it goes out, 250+ each and the work to replace it can be expensive done at shop or just a PITA if you do it your self. happened to me when I first bought my Allroad. then Valve cover gasket went bad. then Y-Boot I mean you can source parts for cheap. and do it all your self. but once you get into it your self sometimes you regret it cuz its such a hassle as the 2.7t is crammed in there.
> 
> Over all they are great cars, low. The Air suspension isn't my cup-o-tea, so that's why I am converting to coils.
> 
> ...


- EGT (and SAI, EGR/Kombivalve, rear O2/cat): tune out if you are not emissions controlled (and get stage 1 tune at same time; LOTS of midrange power).
- Air suspension: still hanging on to it. Arnott Gen2 springs springs ok upgrade, but the Bilstein shocks are WAY under dampened. Having custom modified firmer Koni standing by going in soon. If that does fix it: may swap in the factory sport suspension from my 2003 A6. Note: Arnott coil over NO ride improvement (only getting rid of air suspension issues, and gaining annoying dash light in the process)
- mine is 6 spd (so no issue with dreaded 'lock up converter clutch' code every tiptronic will get sooner or later (unless the updated torque converter is already in). And don't have to stay under the (assumed sane) 400 HP tiptronic tranny limit. Single mass flywheel and 6 puck clutchmaster going in this month to handle the RS6 type turbo, FMIC, 750cc injectors, larger MAF, larger TB, downpipes, etc.)
- currently finishing auto to manual swap on 2003 AR with K04 and FMIC, 550cc. Will be limited to 400 HP (still stock MAF until upgrading). FMIC, DP, cat back ("Brueller" exhaust).


----------



## MeanGreenWagon (Jun 30, 2013)

vtraudt said:


> - EGT (and SAI, EGR/Kombivalve, rear O2/cat): tune out if you are not emissions controlled (and get stage 1 tune at same time; LOTS of midrange power).
> - Air suspension: still hanging on to it. Arnott Gen2 springs springs ok upgrade, but the Bilstein shocks are WAY under dampened. Having custom modified firmer Koni standing by going in soon. If that does fix it: may swap in the factory sport suspension from my 2003 A6. Note: Arnott coil over NO ride improvement (only getting rid of air suspension issues, and gaining annoying dash light in the process)
> - mine is 6 spd (so no issue with dreaded 'lock up converter clutch' code every tiptronic will get sooner or later (unless the updated torque converter is already in). And don't have to stay under the (assumed sane) 400 HP tiptronic tranny limit. Single mass flywheel and 6 puck clutchmaster going in this month to handle the RS6 type turbo, FMIC, 750cc injectors, larger MAF, larger TB, downpipes, etc.)
> - currently finishing auto to manual swap on 2003 AR with K04 and FMIC, 550cc. Will be limited to 400 HP (still stock MAF until upgrading). FMIC, DP, cat back ("Brueller" exhaust).


Did you have the down pipes while it was the 03 Auto? 

If so where you get them? It is a BEL Motor correct? I cant find downpipes anywhere for the car. 
I am having such bad luck, I just wanna ugrade the downpipes and ful exhaust with allmy other little mods.

I went with the A6 Suspension non sport model and did full coil over conversion... well waiting to do it. I have all parts. and everything. just need to get back to states to do it all.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

MeanGreenWagon said:


> Did you have the down pipes while it was the 03 Auto?
> If so where you get them? It is a BEL Motor correct? I cant find downpipes anywhere for the car.


Yes, I have the stock downpipes off the BEL 2003, since I used 2002 design turbos for the upgrade (APB) and the associated downpipes. 
Note: IMO, downpipes vs. gutted stock and main cat delete don't make any difference in the k04 power range. Maybe when you go beyond the stock block power.
I have downpipes (ultimately, they all neck down to whatever cat back pipes you run) ready for my 550HP AR, but only because I found a used set for cheap.


----------

